# Does your family misunderstand you?



## atc1991

I am not trying to complain about my family or make them look bad. I love them dearly, and I appreciate how much they do for me.

That said, they completely misunderstand me. My grandma asks me all the time why I'm always so angry, and my mom says I can be cold and uncaring. That's not the case. I'm not angry or cold. I'm severely depressed, and I don't have the heart to tell them. 

I feel guilty. Someone who has the kind of support they give me shouldn't be depressed. Someone who has the opportunity to get a good education and be something shouldn't be depressed. I have a computer, a cell phone, a brand new motorcycle, and hot meals every night. 

I understand why they think I'm angry and uncaring. I don't ever smile, and I always look gloomy. But I don't want to correct them either. If they think I'm just an a**hole, then fine, but I don't want them to think I'm ungrateful or that they don't do enough.


----------



## carrebear2009

My family also does not understand me either. I also love my family but I can not get to see the real me. They think that I am cold and hateful. My anxiety make me that way.


----------



## meandernorth

Sadly, yes. I don't blame them, however. They love me. However, they are not experiencing what I am so, as a result, they don't know the challenges that I face. They see the suffering, the setbacks, and the lack of progress. It frustrates or upsets them because they see the potential that is/was there. Although my parents are elderly, I hope to have enough time to make them proud in some small way.


----------



## Nothing123

My family doesnt understand me..

98% of the time i see them, my mum is also there. 

Evvvverrrrrryy family thing we go to together, my mum points out that i dont look nice, hair is gross, makeup is horrible (even tho i looked pefectly lovely)

And i dont say anything.. i just sit and listen to her make a fool of me infront of my family, and the minute i say something (respectfully) like "mum, i look fine, can you please calm down and stop yelling??' I get my aunties taking her side and saying "dont talk to ur mum that way../

WTF, so they only ever see me when im pissed off or angry. Becos of my stupid mother!

I love my family, but they dont understand me at all.


----------



## firestar

My family has never understood me. I've even told them about my SA and they still don't understand. I think that's just the result of the natural divide between normal people and people with SA.


----------



## dgodfrey

Exactly!! I have an ugly, mean looking face and I don't know how to make complex facial expressions (probably because I haven't done so for a long time) so my face always looks the same.

People sometimes can't tell what I'm feeling in the moment because I always look the same. I hate it.


----------



## pocketbird

My parents don't understand either. I think in the pit of my mind I do care to explain it, but I never have the words to. I've tried once, and it was like talking to a wall.


----------



## dreamloss

orsomething said:


> plus my dad makes weird comments all the time about my appearance ("do you shave down there? most girls shave... more guys like it", "your boobies have gotten a lot bigger"), along with him touching my butt/pinching my butt/biting my butt and it just makes me incredibly uncomfortable, so this def contributes to my social anxiety especially when it comes to spending a lot of time with guys and hes somehow developed this thing about me definitely being a s*l*u*t even though im not


what the actual ****. that is not okay. at all. For _anyone_, let alone your dad, to be saying that to you or touching you without your consent is inappropriate. Have you ever told someone IRL about this? Police maybe?


----------



## RachRenee

orsomething said:


> yeah my family just thinks im a cold *****/failure/nutjob and then they throw pity parties for themselves all day long while refusing change because theyre so easily offended by the slightest bit of advice despite my dad having an impressive collection of domestic abuse/battery charges and restraining orders filed by countless women throughout the years, and my mom being unable to keep friends/boyfriends because they all think she's mentally unstable (at least four of them have told me that they think she's bipolar, which isnt anything to be ashamed of, so they try to get her to go to a therapist, but she goes off on them and tells them it's all for crazy people (like me))
> 
> plus my dad makes weird comments all the time about my appearance ("do you shave down there? most girls shave... more guys like it", "your boobies have gotten a lot bigger"), along with him touching my butt/pinching my butt/biting my butt and it just makes me incredibly uncomfortable, so this def contributes to my social anxiety especially when it comes to spending a lot of time with guys and hes somehow developed this thing about me definitely being a s*l*u*t even though im not
> 
> its so much nicer to not have your feelings minimized... i hope you don't reach that point (of having to leave), but i understand how it is to be held captive in your own crappy frame of mind, and at least your mom understanding and acknowledging your feelings would be a weight off your mind if you did decide to go through with it, i suppose
> 
> sounds like progress to me


That makes me sick. You shouldn't tolerate that.


----------



## ThatOneRedHead

My family doesn't get me either. They have no idea the kind of things I am battling with in my head on a day-to-day basis. That said, if they make a comment about something I am even slightly insecure about I will get really upset. 

For example, yesterday during Thanksgiving my whole family was picking on me the entire evening. They judge me because I'm extremely girly and treat me like I'm some stupid bimbo. They said things like, "oh don't let her do that she will mess up her make up" or "you can't peel the potatoes because you wouldn't know how to do it." So as a result of their "joking around" I got really upset. And then my niece goes "you need to go to a school for people who are mentally challenged." 

I know that this is just their way of having fun but it really hurts me. People are constantly treating me like I'm an idiot. I already feel inadequate and like a loser and my family doesn't help. I'm tired of being their punching bag.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Omfg people!!

My sig explains it all.


I'll explain it later on my laptop.


Dam human manipulation equipment's.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

ThatOneRedHead said:


> My family doesn't get me either. They have no idea the kind of things I am battling with in my head on a day-to-day basis. That said, if they make a comment about something I am even slightly insecure about I will get really upset.
> 
> For example, yesterday during Thanksgiving my whole family was picking on me the entire evening. They judge me because I'm extremely girly and treat me like I'm some stupid bimbo. They said things like, "oh don't let her do that she will mess up her make up" or "you can't peel the potatoes because you wouldn't know how to do it." So as a result of their "joking around" I got really upset. And then my niece goes "you need to go to a school for people who are mentally challenged."
> 
> I know that this is just their way of having fun but it really hurts me. People are constantly treating me like I'm an idiot. I already feel inadequate and like a loser and my family doesn't help. I'm tired of being their punching bag.


Human manipulation equipment's controls normal human beings Conscious, Unconscious, Subconscious to be cold hearted & dysfunctional robots.

Emotions, Personality, Reactions, Pre Conscious can also be manipulated.

People with Social Problems, ESP, Intellectual Disability, Emotional and behavioral disorders, was born with broken minds, that's why this feature doesn't work on them.

This is how Illuminati scientist & aliens equipment's works.









Here's a video that shows a good example. 




Watch the whole entire video


----------



## Cletis

Yes. 

But they put up with me. I'm lucky to have them.


----------



## buhlue

My parents try their best to be supportive but sadly they just don't get it. I'm the only one in my family whose ever had depression and i'm extremely sensitive compared to my family members, who all have thick skin. (I honestly have no idea where my traits come from). They try to help me cope with my depression by saying things like "just stop feeling depressed" but they simply don't understand and are both a bit stubborn in the sense where they think depression is curable from day to night. 

At the same time, I can't really blame them. I couldn't even pretend to know what other people's pains are, but I can at least try my best to be supportive. Thats exactly what they're doing and I'm at least thankful I had the strength to tell them about my depression and have them be there for me.


----------

